# FREE: (Updated) Celeste (no meteor shower), Limberg crafting pot, free stuff, shopping, bugs, fishing.



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2020)

Good morning, Belltree.

Limberg is crafting lily record player DIY. Able's and (expanded) Nook's are open, and Saharah is here.

Please don't pick my flowers, but feel free to talk to animals, catch bugs, fish. Lots  and lots of free items on the beach to the left of the airport. Please take some home with you; as much as you can use.

Someone got lost before. Limberg's home is north west of the plaza. The map should help, but if you get stuck, yell.

I am not entirely awake, but if you need crafting done, I can craft for free if you bring me the materials. Crafting list and list for cataloguing (if wanted) here: https://nook.exchange/u/purple_vixen.

Northern Hemisphere Island. Native fruit is pears.

No charge 

Please, please leave via the airport. Not by the minus key. Otherwise, the game glitches, and it makes more work and more stress for me.

I never thought that I would need to type this, but please be kind to other visitors. No pushing or shoving. Previously, someone was made to feel so unhappy that she left.

PM if you want to come.

(See bottom post/title for updated crafting information)


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2020)

He is still crafting


----------



## mugi (Jun 6, 2020)

hi! can i come by if he's still crafting?


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2020)

Still crafting. I will PM you a Dodo code and find Saharah.


----------



## Buffi (Jun 6, 2020)

Is your island still open? I would love to come visit.


----------



## Minou (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi!  Sounds wonderful to visit your island . Thank you for hosting!
Is he still crafting?


----------



## IrishSarah (Jun 6, 2020)

Just PM you there


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi ! May I visit, if you are still open? ^.^


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Is your island still open? I would love to come visit.





Minou said:


> Hi!  Sounds wonderful to visit your island . Thank you for hosting!
> Is he still crafting?





IrishSarah said:


> Just PM you there





m i d o r i said:


> Hi ! May I visit, if you are still open? ^.^



Guys, I fell asleep at around 11am, still playing  Sorry!

Logged on again now and have done chores. Playing the next day, so if anyone wants to visit now, Erik is crafting wooden simple bed, Leif is here, shops are open, and there is still free stuff on the beach. PM me if you want to come.


----------



## Buffi (Jun 6, 2020)

I would like to come visit and see Leif if you’re still open


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 6, 2020)

May I ask what kind of bushes Leif is selling?


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> May I ask what kind of bushes Leif is selling?



Just joined his queue - sorry for the delay. Blue and pink hydrangeas, orange and yellow tea olive.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 6, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> Just joined his queue - sorry for the delay. Blue and pink hydrangeas, orange and yellow tea olive.



Darn, been looking for azaleas and camellias. ><
Thank you for getting back to me though!


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2020)

Moved forward a day. Celeste is here  No meteor shower. 

Limberg is crafting a pot. 

Different free items on the beach.


----------



## acnhnik (Jun 6, 2020)

may i visit?!


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 7, 2020)

Still hosting!


----------



## Karlexus (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh me me me   hi


----------



## swagdra (Jun 7, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2020)

Are you still going? :0


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 7, 2020)

Would love to come if you are still open?


----------



## justinpax (Jun 7, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Mil (Jun 7, 2020)

Would like to come too!


----------

